# SFTP apache keine Verbindungaufbau möglich



## nightmare (28. Okt 2010)

Hallo, 

versuche mich über den SFTP Client auf mein Server einzuloggen.....
erhalte aber folgende Fehlermeldung. 


```
java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.commons.net.SocketClient.connect(SocketClient.java:176)
	at FTP.connect(FTP.java:28)
	at FTP.main(FTP.java:40)
```



```
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;
import java.net.SocketException;
import java.security.NoSuchAlgorithmException;

import org.apache.commons.net.PrintCommandListener;
import org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPSClient;

public class FTP {
	private FTPSClient ftpsClient;
	boolean tracer = true;
	private String server = "comserver.hs-esslingen.de";
	private String user = "";
	private String pass = "";
	private int port = 80;

	public void connect() {

		try {
			ftpsClient = new FTPSClient("SSH");
			ftpsClient.addProtocolCommandListener(new PrintCommandListener(
					new PrintWriter(System.out)));

		} catch (NoSuchAlgorithmException ex) {
			ex.printStackTrace();
		}
		try {
			ftpsClient.connect(server, port);
			ftpsClient.enterLocalPassiveMode();
		} catch (SocketException ex) {
			ex.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IOException ex) {
			ex.printStackTrace();
		}

	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		FTP ftp = new FTP();
		ftp.connect();

	}
}
```


----------



## ARadauer (28. Okt 2010)

verbindest du dich bewusst mit ftp auf port 80, der ja eigentlich der http port ist?


----------



## nightmare (28. Okt 2010)

sollte port 21 sein...


----------



## ARadauer (28. Okt 2010)

und klappts mit 21?


----------



## nightmare (28. Okt 2010)

nein, leider nicht...


----------



## nightmare (2. Nov 2010)

hat keiner eine Idee, woran der Fehler liegen würde?


----------



## HoaX (3. Nov 2010)

Laut Fehlermeldung läuft da kein FTP-Server.
Außerdem: FTPS != SFTP, und FTPS hat eigentlich Port 990, aber da läuft auf besagtem Host auch nichts.
Evtl musst du erst per VPN ins Netz der HS bevor du drauf kommst?

Edith sagt: Ssh läuft dort, also sollte SFTP auch gehn normalerweise. Ergo hast du wohl mit dem FTPS und SFTP die Wegstaben verbuchselt.


----------

